# Purple windflowers are impossible



## Skyfall (May 22, 2020)

Why won’t they spawn?!?  . I’ve tried blue blue and blue pink. They just won’t appear. So sad.


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

They won't for me either. TT ^ TT I've been trying to breed purple windflowers and purple hyacinths and at this point I'm questioning whether I have a special copy of Animal Crossing: New Horizons that just....obliterates any purple flowers.


----------



## brockbrock (May 22, 2020)

I *just* got one randomly from a bunch of windflowers I wasn't paying attention to, but knowing my luck I won't be able to produce a second. The purple flowers are so hard to breed in this game until you have a few and then they spawn like weeds, at least in my experience!


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> Why won’t they spawn?!?  . I’ve tried blue blue and blue pink. They just won’t appear. So sad.





dragonair said:


> They won't for me either. TT ^ TT I've been trying to breed purple windflowers and purple hyacinths and at this point I'm questioning whether I have a special copy of Animal Crossing: New Horizons that just....obliterates any purple flowers.


I happen to have two extra purple windflowers and can give you each one! If you leave it by itself and water it it'll eventually make more


----------



## mirukushake (May 22, 2020)

Flowers in ACNH use actual genetics so you can't breed just by color. You need hybrid red and/or pink to get purple.



Spoiler: big image


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 22, 2020)

What kinds of Blue and Pink Windflowers are you using to breed for Purples? If you're using Blues from White x White or Pinks from Red x Orange, that won't work. Blues and Pinks require a specific set of genes to make Purples when you combine them; these were easily found on the Hybrid Mystery Tour Islands. But "standard" Blues and Pinks won't work.

Here's a guide you can use. In summary, you'll want to get Blues from seed White x White. Breed the Blues with seed Reds. You'll get Reds with a specific set of genes that can be bred together to get Purples.


----------



## Antonio (May 22, 2020)

You'll also have a higher chance of producing hybrids if someone from another town comes and water.


----------



## jiojiop (May 22, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> Why won’t they spawn?!?  . I’ve tried blue blue and blue pink. They just won’t appear. So sad.


Because those are the wrong crosses and even then, you only have a 6% chance. Here's what you should do:

seed red x blue = red*
red* x red* = purple (6%) and blue or blue*
test for blue*: blue* x seed orange = pink (50%)
blue* x blue* = purple (25%)


----------



## river (May 22, 2020)

Mine took forever to breed as well. I just left a bunch of orange ones alone and one day, after it had rained, my first purple showed up. Now I have a bunch of them so I can also give some to any of you if you want


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 22, 2020)

Lol I'm so sorry for your struggles but I had 2 spawn randomly after rain, I want even trying.


----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

I just got my first purple windflower yesterday. Now I just need green mums, purple pansies, and gold roses. I hope you get a purple windflower soon!


----------



## Khte (May 22, 2020)

Those were the first I got- on the other hand, purple tulips were a PAIN. I JUST got them like 3 days ago and I've been TT since launch.... so.
I had the most success with two blues.


----------



## Rubombee (May 22, 2020)

Asarena said:


> I just got my first purple windflower yesterday. Now I just need green mums, purple pansies, and gold roses. I hope you get a purple windflower soon!


I have green mums & purple pansies. Want one of each?


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> What kinds of Blue and Pink Windflowers are you using to breed for Purples? If you're using Blues from White x White or Pinks from Red x Orange, that won't work. Blues and Pinks require a specific set of genes to make Purples when you combine them; these were easily found on the Hybrid Mystery Tour Islands. But "standard" Blues and Pinks won't work.
> 
> Here's a guide you can use. In summary, you'll want to get Blues from seed White x White. Breed the Blues with seed Reds. You'll get Reds with a specific set of genes that can be bred together to get Purples.


I.........I didn't realize it was this convoluted and intense. OTL Looks like I have to redo everything. TT v TT


DoeReMi said:


> I happen to have two extra purple windflowers and can give you each one! If you leave it by itself and water it it'll eventually make more


AAAA I rly appreciate that! I wanna figure this out on my own though, but I really appreciate the offer. ; v ; ♥


----------



## Kereg (May 22, 2020)

The best rate on the calculator and genetics I've been looking at briefly is only a 6.25% chance, by doing White seeds x White seeds = Blue (25% chance). That blue crossed with a red from seeds gives a red we will denote as Red-2. Red-2 crossed with another Red-2 has a 6.25% chance for purple, 18.75% chance for white and blue, and 56.25% chance of red.

I'm going to look into it more later tonight to hopefully find a better odds route myself using the Garden Science calc.


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

I understand your struggle ughh I tried breeding them with hybrid red from pinks, people say it's a higher chance like this, but I never managed to get one myself, I just bought some.


----------



## Skyfall (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the info everyone!!!  And THANK you to anyone who offered flowers, I really appreciate it. But I’m really determined to breed some on my own. I’ll try first.


----------



## Mello (May 22, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone!!!  And THANK you to anyone who offered flowers, I really appreciate it. But I’m really determined to breed some on my own. I’ll try first.


I was JUST about to offer you some purple windflowers too because I have an entire beach full of them. I have too much. Ugh.

Good luck on your quest though.


----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> I have green mums & purple pansies. Want one of each?



Oh, thanks for the offer, but I think I'll keep trying to grow some! I should have the right flowers with the right genetics to breed them; it's just a matter of waiting at this point~


----------



## Kereg (May 27, 2020)

So, Orange Seeds x Red Seeds make a Pink 100% of the time, 1-1-0 genetic code. White seeds x White seeds creates a blue 25% of the time, 0-0-2 genetics. Crossing the Pink 1-1-0 and the Blue 0-0-2 will give a pink 25% 1-1-1 (only this genetic code will be produced), white seed gene windflowers 0-0-1 25%, red windflowers 1-0-1 and orange 0-1-1. Orange 0-1-1 discard. Whites can be used for more blues.

The reds and pinks can be crossed with themselves, or each other to get a 6.25% chance for a purple.

Going the route of two red 1-0-1's though, you have a higher chance of creating a rare island blue windflower (12.5%) however 6.25% of the chance you will get a 0-0-2 blue. Getting 2 Rare Island blues (1-0-2) gives a 25% chance for a purple, so is worth going the red route if you can.

Hope this helps a little too @Skyfall

I have been playing around a lot with gardenscience.ac lol


----------

